# WES profile name should be as that of passport or of Eductaional documents



## rafiqshaikh57 (Aug 7, 2017)

Dear All,
One of my female friend who is married has below query for creation of WES profle, i would be glad if anyone could suggest-
1) her surname (family name)on the educational document is different as it was pre marriage and her surname(family name) on the passport is different as the passport was applied post marriage, now the query is- with what name she should create her WES profile as she is the primary applicant.

Thank you all for your suggestions and help in advance


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I would suggest that she uses the name(s) on her educational documents when she is creating her WES profile... it will be easier in the long run if she just uses her maiden name for that - if she needs to contact them, it will cause less confusion in trying to trace her file if both she and WES have the same name to look for from the beginning.

The Government of Canada realises and accepts that some women choose to be known as one name academically and professionally (for example, actress Aishwarya Rai originally used her maiden name professionally and is known by that name) _and_ a second name socially (now that she is married, she is also known as Aishwarya Rai Bachan), so it's not a problem for your friend to present documentation in her maiden name (her education qualifications and WES profile) _and_ her married name (passport, marriage certificate etc).


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Or she could simply inform the school of her name change and have them change it on their records. That happens all the time here.


----------

